# opnieuw BTW betalen?



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ik overweeg sterk om volgende week een horloge te bestellen twv 820 euro (inc. tax) bij Steinhart (Steinhart Watches - fine exclusive timepieces).

Nu mijn vraag, moet ik hier nog importbelasting of extra belasting over betalen? De prijs is namelijk met 19% verhoogd voor de EU tax, echter in Nederland hebben we sinds kort natuurlijk 21% belasting 
Hoe gaat dit in zijn werk, want ik kan het horloge namelijk ook zonder belasting bestellen voor 690 euro.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Volgens mij hoef je binnen de EU geen btw te betalen. Wel moet Steinhart voor EU zendingen BTW in rekening brengen, dus zonder belasting bestellen zullen ze niet doen. Dus als het goed is, heb je 2% voordeel 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## sham927 (Sep 2, 2012)

Nee, binnen de EU betaal je gewoon de BTW die in het betreffende land geldt..


----------



## sham927 (Sep 2, 2012)

In het verlengde van deze vraag heb ikzelf ook nog een vraag, dus stel die maar gewoon in dit topic.

Ik wil graag een Victorinox Dive Master 500 bestellen in de US: Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 Mens Watch 241426

Heeft iemand hier ervaring hoe het zit met eventueel af te dragen BTW of invoerrechten als je iets via een webshop in de US besteld?

Ik kan dit horloge namelijk maar niet in Europa vinden voor zo'n betaalbare prijs..


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Als je vanuit amerika besteld, heb je ongeveer 100% kans de douane te moeten betalen. Dat betekend dus 21%BTW, invoerrechten en kosten voor inklaring (afhankelijk van koerier 0-18 euro).
De BTW betaal je trouwens ook over de meestal niet geringe shipping kosten. Ga uit van $30 ofzo.

Zover ik begrijp zijn de invoerrechten op horloges 4,5% met een maximum van €0,80... Daar worden ze dus niet echt rijk van ;-)


----------



## sham927 (Sep 2, 2012)

Dat is zonde dan, want dan moet ik eerst VAT in de US betalen en daarna ook nog BTW in Nederland.. Toch maar op zoek naar een andere opzoek naar een andere ptie dan..


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

De VAT hoef je toch niet te betalen als je uitvoert?


----------



## Hercules86 (Dec 19, 2012)

Tweede post op dit forum, en zoek nog steeds het voorstel threadje wat op andere forums aanwezig is 
Kleef even in op dit thread, ik overweeg een Doxa te bestellen bij de fabrikant zelf.
Ik heb ook al hier gekeken voor een Doxa, maar aangezien de verkoper hier aardig zijn tijd neemt met mail enz te beantwoorden, en elke keer een koop uitsteld, kijk ik nu bij de fabrikant.
Nu heb ik de vraag ook al een keer aan hun gesteld (Doxa) maar een echt goed antwoord kwam er niet uit.
Misschien dat iemand hier ervaring met Doxa heeft: moet je ook nog eens een keer de importbelasting betalen als je bij Doxa een horloge besteld ?
Zij zeggen zelf van wel, maar ik vind dit apart aangezien ze binnen de EU zitten.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Hercules86 said:


> Tweede post op dit forum, en zoek nog steeds het voorstel threadje wat op andere forums aanwezig is
> Kleef even in op dit thread, ik overweeg een Doxa te bestellen bij de fabrikant zelf.
> Ik heb ook al hier gekeken voor een Doxa, maar aangezien de verkoper hier aardig zijn tijd neemt met mail enz te beantwoorden, en elke keer een koop uitsteld, kijk ik nu bij de fabrikant.
> Nu heb ik de vraag ook al een keer aan hun gesteld (Doxa) maar een echt goed antwoord kwam er niet uit.
> ...


Je mag gewoon een draadje openen om je voor te stellen hoor 
Zover ik weet betaal je binnen de EU gewoon de btw aan de verkoper in het land zelf. Als hij anders beweert, laat je hem toch gewoon opsturen, de douane doet niets met pakketjes binnen de EU ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Hercules86 (Dec 19, 2012)

Toppie, bedankt voor je antwoord.
De verkoper van de tweedehands heeft weer van zich laten horen (toevallig), dus even kijken hoe dat afloopt.
Anders gewoon bij Doxa zelf bestellen.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Hercules86 said:


> Toppie, bedankt voor je antwoord.
> De verkoper van de tweedehands heeft weer van zich laten horen (toevallig), dus even kijken hoe dat afloopt.
> Anders gewoon bij Doxa zelf bestellen.


Beste Hercules86,

Even opletten dat we het hier over Zwitserland hebben en dus buiten de EU en de EER!! Kortom je dient wel te betalen, echter zitten ze wel bij de EVA. Enfin, lees zelf:

*Gemeenschappelijk douanetarief*

Alle lidstaten hanteren hetzelfde gemeenschappelijk douanetarief (GDT). Dit tariefsysteem is door de EU bepaald in het gemeenschappelijke handelsbeleid en de Verordening gemeenschappelijk douanetarief (2658/87). Er zijn verschillende tarieven afhankelijk van de aard, herkomst en de economische gevoeligheid van de producten. Met een aantal landen heeft de EU overeenkomsten afgesloten waardoor geen of een verlaagd douanerecht wordt geheven. Er zijn handelsakkoorden afgesloten met onder meer:​


[*=left]landen die aangesloten zijn bij de Europese Vrijhandelsassociatie (EVA) zoals Noorwegen en Zwitserland;
[*=left]landen en gebiedsdelen overzee (LGO) zoals Aruba, Curaçao en Groenland);
[*=left]Zuid-Afrika en Mexico;
[*=left]Turkije (douane-unie);
[*=left]landen in Afrika, het Caribisch Gebied en de Stille Zuidzee (ACS).
*De handelsovereenkomst met de EVA-landen geldt alleen voor industriële producten.* Voor landbouwgoederen geldt het voorrecht niet. Op de website van de Kamer van Koophandel staat de volledige lijst met landen waarmee de EU een handelsakkoord heeft gesloten​
Hier een post van mij uit het verleden, welke ik voor deze gelegenheid maar eens heb opgepoetst  :

*Wat moet ik nu extra betalen?*
Het bedrag dat je bovenop je aankoopbedrag (incl. verzendkosten en verzekeringskosten) moet betalen bestaat uit *3 *delen te weten invoerrechten, BTW en inklaringskosten.​
*1. BTW*
De BTW is 21% over de waarde van de goederen inclusief de invoerrechten. Deze dient betaald te worden voor producten met een waarde meer dan €22,- ​
*2. De invoerrechten*
De invoerrechten zijn afhankelijk van de soort goederen en belopen tussen de 0% en de 14%. 
Je kan altijd vooraf bij de douantelefoon vragen wat de heffingen (het percentage) zijn voordat je het product in het buitenland aanschaft. 
De waarde kan de douane afleiden op een invulformulier, welke op het land van heromst erop moet geplakt worden. In sommige gevallen zal de doaune dit bedrag klakkeloos overnemen en in andere gevallen zullen ze de inhoud controleren. Indien dit niet overeenkomt... bijv. Dikke Rolex in stickers en op de buitenkant staat €500,-, dan ben je gewoon de Sjaak!! 
Indien het invulformulier niet op het pakket staat en je pakketje wordt er tussenit gevist, dan zal de douane contact met je opnemen en het pakketje achterhouden. Je raad al wat ze gaan vragen... jij zal moeten aantonen voor welk bedrag je het product hebt aangeschaft. 

Ik heb het zelf nooit zover laten komen dat ik aan heb gegeven dat ik het niet wist. Dit mede omdat ik ook nooit de intentie, dan wel behoefte heb gehad om deze kosten te ontlopen. ​
*3.De inklaringskosten*
De inklaringskosten varieren tussen de €15,- en €30,-.(bedragen op basis van mijn ervaring bij het importeren van horloges) 

Vanaf 1 december 2008 is de vrijstelling voor producten verhoogd naar €150,-. Dit betreft dus het aankoopbedrag excl. verzendkosten en verzekeringskosten! 
Voor het zelf meebrengen (bijv. per vliegtuig) van spullen is dit bedrag €430,- ​
*Mijn tips op basis van mijn ervaring:*
*Tip 1: Inklaringskosten:*
Mijn ervaring is dat TNT post het goedkoopst is. Uiteraard kun je voor de precieze kosten altijd vooraf contact opnemen met de transporteur. Echter voor die paar euro verschil heb ik graag kwaliteit. Daarom liet ik de verkoper (met extra verzendkosten voor mij) alles versturen door UPS. Dit omdat ik met UPS simpelweg de beste ervaringen heb. ​
*Tip 2: Meerdere objecten versturen:*
Stel je hebt een extra bandje gekocht bij je horloge, laat deze dan apart versturen, want dan betaal je er (mits onder de €22,-) niet eens btw over en geen invoerrechten (mits de waarde van het bandje onder de €150,-). 
Indien je beide objecten toch in een pakket stopt dan moet je over beide objecten de invoerbelasting betalen... bijv. Horloge €600,- en het bandje €21,- stop je beide in één pakket. Dan geldt: (€600,- + €21,- + verzend- en verzekeringskosten)+ invoerrechten + btw! ​
*Tip 3: Vrijgestelde bedrag*
Een veel gemaakte fout is dat men denkt dat je over de eerste €150,- dan dus iig geen invoerbelasting betaald. Dit is onjuist!! Zodra een het product hoger is dan €150,- betaal je over het gehele aankoopbedrag + verzendkosten + verzekeringskosten de invoerbelasting van x% ​
*Tip 4: Binnen de EU dus geen invoerbelasting*
Pas hiermee op want er zijn wel degelijk gebieden welke tot de EU behoren maar waar je toch invoerbelasting moet betalen. Een voorbeeld is de "Spaanse" Canarische eilanden. ​
*Opmerking:* Dit alles geldt overigens niet voor tabak en alchol welke onder de VGEM-regels vallen! 

Verder voor degene die het allemaal nog eens rustig en uitgebreid willen nalezen kunnen het beste onderstaande link gebruiken welke gemaakt is speciaal voor internet aankopen! ​
http://www.belastingdienst.nl/wps/w...land/goederen_uit_buitenland_internetaankopen


----------



## Hercules86 (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow, bedankt voor je antwoord.
Worden gelijk een hele boel andere dingen ook duidelijk, de verkoper hier heeft uiteindelijk mij een Doxa verkocht, duurt wel even maar dan is ie wel een beetje goedkoper.
Bedankt voor de reacties.


----------

